# Does Your Dog Need a Coat?



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Today Karen Becker discusses how to tell if your dog needs a coat. Mia is hot blooded and loves the cold but I do have a lightweight coat for when it is super cold. I think dampness makes a huge difference as well as wind and sun.

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2021/01/18/signs-your-dog-is-too-cold.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Today Karen Becker discusses how to tell if your dog needs a coat. Mia is hot blooded and loves the cold but I do have a lightweight coat for when it is super cold. I think dampness makes a huge difference as well as wind and sun.
> 
> https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2021/01/18/signs-your-dog-is-too-cold.aspx


Trouble is you can't read the articles without giving them an email address... no thanks! LOL!

My take for my dogs...

Havanese are small dogs with low body mass and although they do have an undercoat, it is not thick or protective. Nor do they have a harsh, protective outer coat. If it's wet, they suck up water like a sponge. If it's cold but DRY and it's not windy, mine do fine outside for short periods of time, like for pottying without coats. They will even play in those conditions and are good at self-limiting.

If it's very wet or windy, or if we are going for a walk, when they will be out in the elements for longer, they get coats. Lighter coats if it's not too cold, if it's below freezing, they get puffy coats. Above 40 and sunny they go nekkid. 

Oh, and Kodi wears a puffy in his crate in the car in the winter. It takes a while for the heat to get back there, and in his puppy cut and at his age, he definitely get chilly sitting still back there. Panda doesn't seem to, but she has a lot more coat. Pixel's crate is a RuffTuff Kennel, and much more enclosed. It traps heat better and is also in the middle seat. I throw a blanket over hers and she stays toasty.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Trouble is you can't read the articles without giving them an email address... no thanks! LOL!
> 
> My take for my dogs...
> 
> ...


I did not realize that folks cannot read the articles without submitting their email. That is a bummer.

I think wetness and wind make a huge difference. We can get cold nasty springs here...I feel the springs here are worse here than the winters! My main problem in winter is the feet feeezing up if it is super cold and there is snow on the ground. On those days we are in and out quickly! I have not been successful with booties. We have a pooping trail and I try to keep them on that so their feet stay as dry as possible. They do not wear coats in the car and seem to be okay. In fact, to avoid car sickness we actually drive in winter with the windows cracked. They do have some towels on them in the car. But your winters are colder than ours. I think too as they get older having a coat on helps keep their joints warmed up. My yorkie appears to be getting some occasional stiffness upon getting up thanks to a pit bull attacking him and hurting his shoulder a few years ago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I did not realize that folks cannot read the articles without submitting their email. That is a bummer.
> 
> I think wetness and wind make a huge difference. We can get cold nasty springs here...I feel the springs here are worse here than the winters! My main problem in winter is the feet feeezing up if it is super cold and there is snow on the ground. On those days we are in and out quickly! I have not been successful with booties. We have a pooping trail and I try to keep them on that so their feet stay as dry as possible. They do not wear coats in the car and seem to be okay. In fact, to avoid car sickness we actually drive in winter with the windows cracked. They do have some towels on them in the car. But your winters are colder than ours. I think too as they get older having a coat on helps keep their joints warmed up. My yorkie appears to be getting some occasional stiffness upon getting up thanks to a pit bull attacking him and hurting his shoulder a few years ago.


Yes. This winter is different, of course, because we hardly ever GO anywhere! But in a "normal" year, it's not at all uncommon to be putting the dogs into a car that is in the teens or single digits. _I_ wear heated gloves or my hands HURT before the car warms up. So they do need coats.

And yes, feet. And no, boots are a BIG "NO" as far as they are concerned! Especially with multiples! LOL!

And I will admit it freely. I use the cold (AND the rain!) to my advantage in the mornings to get them to hurry up and get things done WITHOUT coats! LOL!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Not in Arizona. They could use a light raincoat on the very infrequent occasions we have rain, but since they won't venture off the covered patio when it is raining they don't get wet. I don't allow them out in dust storms (danger of valley fever) and only very briefly when it is very windy.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes. This winter is different, of course, because we hardly ever GO anywhere! But in a "normal" year, it's not at all uncommon to be putting the dogs into a car that is in the teens or single digits. _I_ wear heated gloves or my hands HURT before the car warms up. So they do need coats.
> 
> And yes, feet. And no, boots are a BIG "NO" as far as they are concerned! Especially with multiples! LOL!
> 
> And I will admit it freely. I use the cold (AND the rain!) to my advantage in the mornings to get them to hurry up and get things done WITHOUT coats! LOL!


I would love to see a video on your YouTube channel putting boots on 12 dog feet! I have not even figured out how to get a boot on one dog foot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I would love to see a video on your YouTube channel putting boots on 12 dog feet! I have not even figured out how to get a boot on one dog foot.


I GUARANTEE you that is NOT happening. You are more likely to see a YouTube of me slitting my wrists! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I must confess, when the weather is miserable I sometimes leave their coats off in the morning hoping they will go potty and come right back in, and they will NOT want mom to take them walking! This does NOT always work though and then I feel guilty leaving their coats off!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I must confess, when the weather is miserable I sometimes leave their coats off in the morning hoping they will go potty and come right back in, and they will NOT want mom to take them walking! This does NOT always work though and then I feel guilty leaving their coats off!


Not me! But I'm mean! LOL!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the coat info, although I didn't take the time to read it. Maybe I will at some point. (I always like it when you summarize the main ideas of an article ...)



mudpuppymama said:


> I have not been successful with booties. We have a pooping trail and I try to keep them on that so their feet stay as dry as possible.


I have been meaning to post about the "leggings" that my niece puts on her shorkie. They are called Walkee Paws and actually stay on even when Trixie runs with complete abandon!

I need to remember to post the video of her running. I was amazed!

(I don't intend to buy any for Shama. I think she'd mat underneath the leggings, and we don't go out in the mud very often. She seems to be fine on the snow and ice.)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for the coat info, although I didn't take the time to read it. Maybe I will at some point. (I always like it when you summarize the main ideas of an article ...)
> 
> I have been meaning to post about the "leggings" that my niece puts on her shorkie. They are called Walkee Paws and actually stay on even when Trixie runs with complete abandon!
> 
> ...


Good point about making a summary. I will try to do that going forward.

I don't think you need to read it. Being from Minnesota you could probably teach Karen Becker a thing or two about keeping dogs warm in cold weather!

As far as booties go, the main reason I checked into it once was to protect their feet from the salt chemicals they put on the road.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as booties go, the main reason I checked into it once was to protect their feet from the salt chemicals they put on the road.


The Walkee Paws would be great for that. My solution to the salt problem is to just not walk Shama on streets and sidewalks. Lately, I've been taking her to a county park where there are groomed trails but no salt. I highly recommend the Walkee Paws if your dog has a short coat and you have to walk on salt.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> The Walkee Paws would be great for that. My solution to the salt problem is to just not walk Shama on streets and sidewalks. Lately, I've been taking her to a county park where there are groomed trails but no salt. I highly recommend the Walkee Paws if your dog has a short coat and you have to walk on salt.


Thanks so much for suggesting these. They look good. We hope this is our last winter here and that we will be in our new house in the spring. This means I will never have to deal with salted streets again or many other things I have to deal with here. We will have 210 acres of our own land to walk around on and a fenced yard too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Good point about making a summary. I will try to do that going forward.
> 
> I don't think you need to read it. Being from Minnesota you could probably teach Karen Becker a thing or two about keeping dogs warm in cold weather!
> 
> As far as booties go, the main reason I checked into it once was to protect their feet from the salt chemicals they put on the road.


Yes! That was the reason I looked into them too, back when we just had Kodi.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Gee, those Walkee Paws are a good idea. I also wonder how bad Willow's legs would mat with them. I wonder if they would help with snowballs in the winter.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It is coolish and windy outside today. Supposed to rain later this evening. I took Ricky on his regular walkies this morning in nothing more than his natural long coat. I had sweatpants, sweater, and hoodie on. Winds were 25-30 mph and the wind chill was 53F. I realize that is cold for us but for many of you it would be a balmy day. Ricky and I walk at a brisk pace for around 30 minutes. We both arrived home energized and ready for breakfast - Honest Kitchen for him and an oatmeal/fruit smoothy for me. We keep our house interior at 68F during the day in winter, so 53F was not that big a deal on our walk while exercising.

Ricky doesn't have any outerwear of any type - cold or rain. We don't walk in the very occasional rain, we both might melt. I think the decision to purchase outerwear for your dog is site specific. It just doesn't make sense for us.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We have snow that stays on the ground in the winter, but it rarely feels as frigidly cold to me as it does in other places, maybe because it is a dry cold. I didn’t know we needed anything at first, but at some point I read here on the forum that a layer of some kind is often recommended when it’s below freezing. We had a couple of sweater type things that weren’t at all insulating, they were like clearance priced costumes, purchased for fun because they came with doggy hats or something. They were pretty terrible, but funny! I found a real sweater, with kind of a fleece lining, and it came in handy pretty soon after. We don’t use it for potty trips, we just hurry. Fortunately, if it’s really cold we can get him to go on the indoor potty tray. There are usually only a few weeks a year when the daytime temperatures consistently dips down low, and we avoid walks during those times because it’s too cold for us, too. But Sundance loves to walk in the snow, so we take him out if it hasn’t snowed for a while, and for fun once in a while if someone is feeling adventurous (not me). We still watch for when he’s ready to go in, but he seems to stay outside longer with the sweater. It also keeps his belly from getting wet. It gets used often enough that we should really have a backup, but not frequently enough that I remember to keep an eye out for a second sweater.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We have snow that stays on the ground in the winter, but it rarely feels as frigidly cold to me as it does in other places, maybe because it is a dry cold. I didn't know we needed anything at first, but at some point I read here on the forum that a layer of some kind is often recommended when it's below freezing. We had a couple of sweater type things that weren't at all insulating, they were like clearance priced costumes, purchased for fun because they came with doggy hats or something. They were pretty terrible, but funny! I found a real sweater, with kind of a fleece lining, and it came in handy pretty soon after. We don't use it for potty trips, we just hurry. Fortunately, if it's really cold we can get him to go on the indoor potty tray. There are usually only a few weeks a year when the daytime temperatures consistently dips down low, and we avoid walks during those times because it's too cold for us, too. But Sundance loves to walk in the snow, so we take him out if it hasn't snowed for a while, and for fun once in a while if someone is feeling adventurous (not me). We still watch for when he's ready to go in, but he seems to stay outside longer with the sweater. It also keeps his belly from getting wet. It gets used often enough that we should really have a backup, but not frequently enough that I remember to keep an eye out for a second sweater.


If you want something that is not super heavy, the snuggler coat from TrueFitDogCoats is great. It comes in a lot of lengths too so it works great for dogs of different sizes. I actually have the Daschund snuggler which works good for Havanese as well.

https://www.truefitdogcoats.com/dachshund-snuggler-coat.html


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We don’t go out a ton when it’s wet, but when we do there’s no avoiding the salt. It seems a lot worse this year. I think it’s time to look into something for Sundance’s feet if he’ll tolerate it. In the past I could brush his legs and maybe clean them up with a warm cloth and they were manageable, but this year his legs feel more coated. I actually think we are getting less snow and I wonder if the salt stays more concentrated on the sidewalks instead of diluting. They did some kind of new seal coat on the roads that’s supposed to lessen the need for salt but we never walk on the streets.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks, mudpuppymama! That looks great for us.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> Actually have the Daschund snuggler which works good for Havanese as well.


Interesting you should say that. When Ricky is completely wet in the bath, I have always said he looks like a dachshund. He is very long and skinny which makes his legs look very short in proportion. He just doesn't have the longer muzzle like the dachshund.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

One of the harnesses I bought for Sundance when he was a puppy was pictured on a long, skinny dog like that. They were the measurements that best matched Sundance on the size chart. When he was older a different style of harness was a closer match.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It is coolish and windy outside today. Supposed to rain later this evening. I took Ricky on his regular walkies this warming in nothing more than his natural long coat. I had sweatpants, sweater, and hoodie on. Winds were 25-30 mph and the wind chill was 53F. I realize that is cold for us but for many of you it would be a balmy day. Ricky and I walk at a brisk pace for around 30 minutes. We both arrived home energized and ready for breakfast - Honest Kitchen for him and an oatmeal/fruit smoothy for me. We keep our house interior at 68F during the day in winter, so 53F was not that big a deal on our walk while exercising.
> 
> Ricky doesn't have any outerwear of any type - cold or rain. We don't walk in the very occasional rain, we both might melt. I think the decision to purchase outerwear for your dog is site specific. It just doesn't make sense for us.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


WINDCHILL of 53F!!! Is that not a great example of an oxymoron!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> One of the harnesses I bought for Sundance when he was a puppy was pictured on a long, skinny dog like that. They were the measurements that best matched Sundance on the size chart. When he was older a different style of harness was a closer match.


I noticed that in many of the Havanese photos posted the dogs look long bodied. I didn't know if that was the norm or not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> WINDCHILL of 53F!!! Is that not a great example of an oxymoron!!!


LOL! I'm glad you said that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I noticed that in many of the Havanese photos posted the dogs look long bodied. I didn't know if that was the norm or not.


They are supposed to be SLIGHTLY longer than tall. Some are more than that, especially dogs with European blood, since their standard calls for a slightly longer dog.

Panda is longer than Kodi and Pixel, but she is heavily European on her dam's side.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> We will have 210 acres of our own land to walk around on and a fenced yard too.


Sounds like a vacation destination to me!

Our HF friends are always welcome to come visit us. We have the exact same set-up as mudpuppymama except for 209.75 acres.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> LOL! I'm glad you said that!


I was definitely envisioning the expression on your face and ShanaMama's when you read about the 53F windchill!!!!!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was definitely envisioning the expression on your face and ShanaMama's when you read about the 53F windchill!!!!!


This made me laugh. I grew up on the West Coast, including several years in California, so I know what Ricky's Popi is talking about. However, now that I am on the East Coast, I get why it could be an oxymoron to some! :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Sounds like a vacation destination to me!
> 
> Our HF friends are always welcome to come visit us. We have the exact same set-up as mudpuppymama except for 209.75 acres.


LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> This made me laugh. I grew up on the West Coast, including several years in California, so I know what Ricky's Popi is talking about. However, now that I am on the East Coast, I get why it could be an oxymoron to some! :grin2:


Ricky's Momi and Popi came to visit me in the middle of the summer. I THINK I remember that they were wearing parkas.:bolt:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow has a Hurtta jacket which is really nice and long enough for her body. It's wind and rain proof too. With her long coat that she now has, I feel it may cause matting. Karen, there was a thread dealing with coats quite a while back and I remember you posted about a jacket that Kodi (or maybe one of the other dogs) wore that you felt didn't cause so much matting. Could you post what that jacket is if you remember? Anyway I think it was you that mentioned one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow has a Hurtta jacket which is really nice and long enough for her body. It's wind and rain proof too. With her long coat that she now has, I feel it may cause matting. Karen, there was a thread dealing with coats quite a while back and I remember you posted about a jacket that Kodi (or maybe one of the other dogs) wore that you felt didn't cause so much matting. Could you post what that jacket is if you remember? Anyway I think it was you that mentioned one.


I do have very nice coats for Kodi and Panda that do not mat them, with shiny material against the dog. Unfortunately, I don't think the company is around anymore! I had a hard time finding Pandas!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I do have very nice coats for Kodi and Panda that do not mat them, with shiny material against the dog. Unfortunately, I don't think the company is around anymore! I had a hard time finding Pandas!


Oh well! I really like the Hurtta coat but I haven't needed to use it much since I've let Willow grow out. We've had a mild winter so far but they are predicting maybe a chance of snow on Sunday. I would like to see some this year. Seems like our winters are coming later than they used to. We had quite a bit of snow last winter but it came late - maybe late January.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh well! I really like the Hurtta coat but I haven't needed to use it much since I've let Willow grow out. We've had a mild winter so far but they are predicting maybe a chance of snow on Sunday. I would like to see some this year. Seems like our winters are coming later than they used to. We had quite a bit of snow last winter but it came late - maybe late January.


I HATE to even SAY it, but so far so good here this year too. The weekend was BITTERLY cold, but it hasn't been TOO bad otherwise, and not much snow. The ground is clear right now... (all fingers and toes crossed that I didn't just jinx us!!!)

But I think it's also partly that because of Covid... WE DON'T GO ANYWHERE!!! I think I'm becoming agoraphobic!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

If Keeper was the only Havanese I’d met, I would think they were a northern breed. If it’s above -20C, he is dragging his bully sticks out to lay in the snowdrifts and chew. Lately, every night after going to bed he is whining to be let outside a second time and he just goes and lays in the snow for a “quick cool-off before bed”. After -20C, it’s too cold for that. 

Denver doesn’t like going outside when it’s below -10. Lol.


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Our winters in Central Texas are mild. When cold fronts come in and temps drop to low 20’s, I don’t take Chérie out,she uses her pad. However if the temps are above freezing we do go out. If it’s windy I put a coat on her and if the yard is wet we wear Muttluks. She has worn them since the very beginning especially since we spend our springs, summers and falls in Washington state. She helps me by lifting her back legs when I go to put them on. She is so cute and smart. I’m a proud mother.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

MJB said:


> Our winters in Central Texas are mild. When cold fronts come in and temps drop to low 20's, I don't take Chérie out,she uses her pad. However if the temps are above freezing we do go out. If it's windy I put a coat on her and if the yard is wet we wear Muttluks. She has worn them since the very beginning especially since we spend our springs, summers and falls in Washington state. She helps me by lifting her back legs when I go to put them on. She is so cute and smart. I'm a proud mother.


That is awesome! I have not had luck with boots. How old is Cherie? Can you post more pics of her?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> But I think it's also partly that because of Covid... WE DON'T GO ANYWHERE!!! I think I'm becoming agoraphobic!


Yeah it's really bad for me. DH has been trying to get me to walk around the neighborhood for months but I just don't want to, it's too cold. Maybe I should invest in my own super warm outdoor gear. I'd probably still avoid it.

I have to take DD to get a pickup order today and it seems like this enormous hassle. Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

I would if I knew how.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo has a yellow raincoat with ducks on it. However, he is one of those dogs that likes to stomp in puddles and stand in the rain. So, he has only worn it on one or two occasions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yeah it's really bad for me. DH has been trying to get me to walk around the neighborhood for months but I just don't want to, it's too cold. Maybe I should invest in my own super warm outdoor gear. I'd probably still avoid it.
> 
> I have to take DD to get a pickup order today and it seems like this enormous hassle. Tomorrow will be better!


I will make the effort to leave the house to train my dogs. So I try to group any errands that I HAVE to do so that I can do them on the way back from the training center. I have a private lesson once a week, and I do a ring rental (I'm the only person in the ring) on another day. I miss my classes, nut I do not feel comfortable doing that, even though they are holding some. They don't have one that would be appropriate for Kodi, but they do have one that would work for Panda. Someday we'll get to do classes again... I FO miss PEOPLE... and watching the other dogs work!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

MJB said:


> I would if I knew how.


Click on the Go Advanced button. Then click on the paper clip icon at the top and select photo from your computer. This is how I do it anyway. There may be another way!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay what is going on here? I live in area of supposed mild winters. It is 2 degrees here and in Boston it is 28. We have gotten down below zero the past few weeks! Not sure how you severe winter people handle this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Okay what is going on here? I live in area of supposed mild winters. It is 2 degrees here and in Boston it is 28. We have gotten down below zero the past few weeks! Not sure how you severe winter people handle this!


You can have it! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Okay what is going on here? I live in area of supposed mild winters. It is 2 degrees here and in Boston it is 28. We have gotten down below zero the past few weeks! Not sure how you severe winter people handle this!


I don't. I mean, I used to handle it quietly with warm coats and sometimes high tech thermals hidden under my jeans because I didn't want to seem like a huge baby. Not anymore. I don't even live in the coldest of climates but once it snows I avoid the outdoors until spring. It used to be a lot harder but covid has made it easier!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I don't. I mean, I used to handle it quietly with warm coats and sometimes high tech thermals hidden under my jeans because I didn't want to seem like a huge baby. Not anymore. I don't even live in the coldest of climates but once it snows I avoid the outdoors until spring. It used to be a lot harder but covid has made it easier!


I do not like winter too much but typically they are pretty mild here so I guess I am spoiled. It can get down in the single digits occasionally but typically only lasts a couple days. This is going on for weeks. I have been keeping the dogs entertained with hide and seek and find treaty games. Trying to get them to seek more than find so I don't wind up with a couple of chunker doggies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I don't. I mean, I used to handle it quietly with warm coats and sometimes high tech thermals hidden under my jeans because I didn't want to seem like a huge baby. Not anymore. I don't even live in the coldest of climates but once it snows I avoid the outdoors until spring. It used to be a lot harder but covid has made it easier!


THAT is true!!! LOL Silver linings!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> THAT is true!!! LOL Silver linings!


Another silver lining...I don't have to worry about doing tick checks right now!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A friend from my hometown in northern Minnesota posted a photo on Facebook of the daytime highs recently. 8675309. And my friend's name is Jenny! (In 1981, Tommy Tutone had a song named 867-5309/Jenny.)

Here's the link to the youtube video.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I thought I should provide the visual ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I thought I should provide the visual ...


Yay! It took my a minute to figure out what you meant, because usually the week numbers for the weather I use are listed vertically so I couldn't picture it at first. The visual makes it extra funny.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The babies earn their keep and try to keep mom warm.


----------

